

Will Amazon Kill Off Publishers? - lsr7
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/10/24/will-amazon-kill-off-book-publishers

======
Sato
"At the end of the day, all that Amazon is doing is this: helping readers and
writers find each other."

I like this idea.

------
foannfeai
Will Amazon Kill Off Publishers? Not the big ones. Did Apple kill off record
companies? Not the big ones. Did Walmart kill off the other merchants? Not the
big ones.

Large companies at some point suffocate the smaller ones. The big fish eat the
little fish and there is talk of the government needing to step in and trust
bust. Then the little fish comes along that can outdo the big fish and the big
fish gets hurt and the little fish propagate again. This is the circle of life
in capitalism, and there is nothing wrong with it.

People would benefit from studying history, but I don't think that "history of
business" is taught. It should be.

